# Hello from Malaysia



## kuntakinte (Dec 24, 2009)

Dear TT friends

Just wish to pen my appreciation for being a proud member of this resourceful TT forum.

I'm from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia and will be getting my Audi TT 225 today Year 2000 and done 36k km. Apparently, it's been tuned by ABT to 270hp, with original ABT exhaust kit and suspensions.

It's at the SC for the past week getting the regular stuff replaced; timing belt kit, Haldex oil, oil gasket cover leak.

Very excited and hopefully, contribute a small way to the forum.

Cheers, guys and have a merry X'mas and prosperous new year ahead.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the TT Forum.

Another proud owner and seasonal best wishes too..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking forward to the photos in front of KLCC... 8)


----------

